# Spinning and Dyeing : latest spin , polworth



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning all

This was my first time dyeing and spinning polworth. I like it. The fibre takes the dye beautifully. Spinning it is a dream too. This will definitely be on my regulars list. 459 yards sport weight


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors. Well done, enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely! Your spinning is so even- dyeing spectacular as always- makes me want more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Another winner!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wow,spectacular!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely! Your spinning is so even- dyeing spectacular as always- makes me want more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha. Thank you. I've just dyed a Monet for a friend. I'm posting that in its own thread


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. Love the colors.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh that yarn is just screaming at me! I love it, what a gorgeous blend of colors.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Just beautiful. You've inspired me to try Polworth. Thank you.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Beautiful....the colors marched out nice


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love the colors.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Such beautiful colors!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful spinning and dyeing. Wish I could reach out and squish it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yum, yum, yummy


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your very kind comments .


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Do you split your roving length wise, spin singles then ply? TIA ????


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yes I want to squish it to.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful job, both dying and spinning. Love it


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Olde English Babydoll said:


> Do you split your roving length wise, spin singles then ply? TIA ????


Yes I do


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh dear another question. So I split my roving I dyed in a braid and so of course the insides of the braid have a lighter hue. My question is this. Do I spin from the same ends or do I do opposite ends so the hues don't meet up in the plying process? TIA ????


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd be happy to hear from any of you experienced ladies! ????


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Olde English Babydoll said:


> Oh dear another question. So I split my roving I dyed in a braid and so of course the insides of the braid have a lighter hue. My question is this. Do I spin from the same ends or do I do opposite ends so the hues don't meet up in the plying process? TIA ????


The way I dye and spin it doesn't really matter. They say you should spin end to end especially if you're after a gradient. When I split my braid in two one side is often left as is whilst the other piece I may split two more times


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful yarn as always Desiree ! ????????


----------

